

Is Twitter for Everybody? The answer is no. - emmanuelory
http://www.businessesgrow.com/2011/03/30/is-twitter-for-everybody/

======
mcnemesis
Personally, I prefer not to have my conversations with other people on such
platforms persisting beyond the conversation - the reason I hate twitter and
Facebook (with some other reasons of course). I prefer IRC or specialized
communities like HN or SO and the like, interaction on these doesn't hurt.

